# Can I put firmstrong parts on a Cruiser 5?



## lowlow (Jul 14, 2017)

Can I put firmstrong beach cruiser parts on a schwinn Cruiser 5? I basically want to buy a firmstrong cruiser and switch the frame/ fork with my 1985 schwinn cruiser 5,, Do the parts fit?
thanks.

to be clear i want to use my schwinn frame and fork and all other parts from the firmstrong.

..or where do i buy new parts that fit the schwinn frame and fork, i dont want original parts. I want some decent quality new parts that will fit, - thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2017)

What the heck is a "firmstrong"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> What the heck is a "firmstrong"?



https://www.firmstrong.com/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2017)

So why not just ride the Firmstrong if you are going to buy a bike that is already to go?


----------



## lowlow (Jul 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So why not just ride the Firmstrong if you are going to buy a bike that is already to go?



ya probably, but i would like the other frame if i could do it

or put new parts if i could do it for around $300 -$400. where's a good place to buy parts like wheels ,crank etc.?


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 14, 2017)

Why? You could pick up the parts on here or eBay or you local bike shop...


----------



## mike j (Jul 14, 2017)

" Can I put firmstrong products on a Cruiser 5".... Probably, most parts will fit w/out any mods. & the rest w/ minor mods.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 15, 2017)

If your Cruiser 5 is from 1985, it may have been built in Tennessee. Schwinn had a two year contract with Murray to build the electro-forged bikes in Lawrenceburg after they closed down Chicago, after that they went overseas to Giant in Taiwan, sometime around 1985. You may want to double check which one you have.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 15, 2017)

lowlow said:


> i dont want original parts. I want some decent quality new parts that will fit, - thanks




So, do you only have the Schwinn Cruiser 5 frame and fork, or do you have the whole bike and you want to switch parts around?
If you are starting with a complete Schwinn Cruiser 5, then you already have decent quality parts. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 15, 2017)

I think "yes," is the answer you're looking for. 

You can make a "firmschwann" if you want. Basic cruiser parts. 

Bearing cups may not, fenders probably gotta be re drilled, and the gooseneck and seatpost may not fit.


----------



## lowlow (Jul 16, 2017)

Oilit said:


> If your Cruiser 5 is from 1985, it may have been built in Tennessee. Schwinn had a two year contract with Murray to build the electro-forged bikes in Lawrenceburg after they closed down Chicago, after that they went overseas to Giant in Taiwan, sometime around 1985. You may want to double check which one you have.




i believe it was Tennessee, to my knowledge this means, the frame has the old style welds made with the original machines, but the other components were contracted out to murray.  The new style taiwan frames did not use the original equipment and the welds look different.  The one i have have the brazed looking weld although according to what ive read they were electro forged and ground down to have the smooth brazed look.

PS thanks everybody for the answers


----------



## lowlow (Jul 16, 2017)

duplicate message


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2017)

lowlow said:


> i believe it was Tennessee, to my knowledge this means, the frame has the old style welds made with the original machines, but the other components were contracted out to murray.  The new style taiwan frames did not use the original equipment and the welds look different.  The one i have have the brazed looking weld although according to what ive read they were electro forged and ground down to have the smooth brazed look.
> 
> PS thanks everybody for the answers



That matches what I've heard, so it sounds like you've got one of the last cruisers built in the U.S.A. I don't guess you've got any pictures? And the first two letters of the serial number and the 4 digit headbadge number would be interesting to know. I've never seen anything on exactly when they ended production in Lawrenceberg, so the actual bikes are probably the best evidence..


----------



## lowlow (Jul 17, 2017)

Oilit said:


> That matches what I've heard, so it sounds like you've got one of the last cruisers built in the U.S.A. I don't guess you've got any pictures? And the first two letters of the serial number and the 4 digit headbadge number would be interesting to know. I've never seen anything on exactly when they ended production in Lawrenceberg, so the actual bikes are probably the best evidence..



BV50909

ya, I looked up all that info when I bought it


----------



## lowlow (Jul 17, 2017)

[QUOTE="I don't guess you've got any pictures? [/QUOTE]


----------



## lowlow (Jul 17, 2017)

lowlow said:


> BV50909




0834 on the headbadge the other is on the headtube


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2017)

lowlow said:


> 0834 on the headbadge the other is on the headtube



For what it's worth, I'd call it 1984 ("R" was 1980, S,T,U,V = '81, '82, '83, '84, so BV = Feb. 1984, and 0834 is the 83rd day of 1984). But either way, it looks like it's survived in pretty nice condition!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2017)

My understanding is the serial numbers were stamped before the frames were welded up, the headbadge stamp dates the final assembly.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 17, 2017)

lowlow said:


> [QUOTE="I don't guess you've got any pictures?



View attachment 645998
View attachment 645999
View attachment 646000[/QUOTE]

That bike would clean up nice with very little effort.  Why not just clean it up and ride it?


----------



## Oilit (Jul 17, 2017)

@Jay81 has a point. It's your bike, and it's not worth a truckload of money, but in 5 or 10 years, who knows? I don't know how many of these bikes are out there, but they only made them two years, so...


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you'd actually be downgrading your parts with the firm strong


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 17, 2017)

I think you'd actually be downgrading your parts with the firm strong


----------

